# Saybrook Platform of 1708



## Particular Baptist (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a copy of the Sabrook Platform of 1708? I've done some searching online and have only found their 'version' of the Westminster Confession without the Fifteen articles which moved the congregationalist churches in parts of New England toward Presbyerianism.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 10, 2010)

Get a copy of Williston Walker's book on Congregationalism, and you'll have what you're after.


----------



## KMK (Apr 10, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> Get a copy of Williston Walker's book on Congregationalism, and you'll have what you're after.


 
It is available at GoogleBooks: The creeds and platforms of ... - Google Books


----------



## Particular Baptist (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks alot guys!


----------

